# Récupérer données sur iCloud vers iPod Touch



## iMacompris (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai dû restaurer mon iPod, car j'avais trop de bugs avec. C'est un commis de chez Apple qui m'a dit de faire cela. J'ai une sauvegarde iCloud de faite au cas où, avant, mais voilà que c'est fait. Comment remettre les photos «Pellicule» dans mon iPod? et retrouver mes notes? Je ne peux pas remettre mon iPod dans l'état exact comme il était avant avec iCloud, car sinon je vais ravoir mes bugs... :-/

Merci!


----------



## Funigtor (29 Janvier 2012)

Dans mon flux de photos, je peux bien les télécharger moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pas toi ?


----------



## iMacompris (29 Janvier 2012)

Une à une.. oui! Mais c'est long et en plus, le flux de photos ne garde que les photos du dernier mois.. Comment avoir mes anciennes photos?? Aaaahhh que c'est pas toujours simple leurs histoires à Apple... Pourquoi un mois?? J'ai droit à 5 Go!!


----------



## Funigtor (29 Janvier 2012)

Mais normalement, tu peux synchroniser tes photos avec iTunes sinon ?


----------



## iMacompris (30 Janvier 2012)

Comment ça marche avec iTunes? Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas avec le système de sauvegarde de Apple.. Il y en a une partie dans l'ordi et l'autre sur iCloud..?? Assez mêlant. Le seul véritable problème, malgré le fait que je ne comprenne pas bien leur système de sauvegarde, c'est de retrouver photos et notes. C'est tout. Si c'est sauvegardé sur iCloud.. alors pourquoi lorsque je remet mon iPod à neuf, les photos ne se remettent pas à jour avec celles envoyées sur iCloud? Même chose pour les notes et les applications? Je trouve qu'il devrait y avoir plus d'options avec iCloud. Du genre, «Nous avons remarqué que vos photos sont plus à jour sur iCloud que dans votre iPod, souhaitez-vous synchroniser votre iPod avec iCloud?» Même chose avec les notes, les apps... Ahhh j'espère qu'ils vont simplifier le tout avec le temps.


----------



## Funigtor (30 Janvier 2012)

Pour les notes, t'es sur d'avoir tout bien activé ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour les photos, il me semble que dans iTunes on peut ajouter un dossier de synchronisation.


----------

